
FreeWallet.org SCAM – Millions stolen - thmslee
https://etherscan.io/address/0x11b85b4e2fadaebe04a251377aa35b9be3c785f0
======
hultner
I'm not going to say yay or nay but for those who want to see both sides of
the coin check out

[https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/6gtrmd/free...](https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/6gtrmd/freewalletorg_scam_millions_stolen/diteu7n/)

